# A mint? Rose



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 8, 2008)

In the shade on a sunny day.. this has a touch of MINT.. called "John F. Kennedy" from Home Depot - you like?

















Can you smell it?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't you just love all the wonderful smells different roses have? I am the person who you see at the stores and garden centers with my nose stuck in all the roses checking them all out.

I don't have this rose, but it's one I sniff a lot. 

Great pictures too by the way.


----------



## Itort (Apr 8, 2008)

That is one the great roses. An old, tried and true tea rose.


----------



## janiedough (Apr 8, 2008)

oh wow - this makes me want to go to home depot just to smell it!


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2008)

i will try to smell one of these while im working at home depot tonight


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 8, 2008)

Can the redfoots eat them?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Very pretty! I want to buy a rose bush but will have to protect it from the deer!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually I meant they have a mint color..



.. sorry!

Another view..





And yes the lighting was just right.. so you can almost smell them from the pics.

They do have a 'sweet' scent!


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2008)

OK Terry, now you are just showing off. I am so jealous...I am going out to take pictures of ...something...anything. Your pictures are the best!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

terryo said:


> OK Terry, now you are just showing off. I am so jealous...I am going out to take pictures of ...something...anything. Your pictures are the best!


So, Terryo must have been reading my mind  . I leaned in and I swear I could smell it. Truly they are Beautiful pics Terry. I wish they made this one in miniature. My Landlady HATES roses so I can't plant them in the ground. I just raise miniatures in pots now.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 9, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > OK Terry, now you are just showing off. I am so jealous...I am going out to take pictures of ...something...anything. Your pictures are the best!
> ...



Do you happen to have Circus Clown or maybe it's Clown Circus? It's an older mini that I really liked.


----------



## terryo (Apr 11, 2008)

OK Terry...how's this one? Well, I tried my best ....how could I get any closer???


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 11, 2008)

SEE!.. I knew you could do it.. not bad for a Yankee.. GREAT pic Terry!





A lot prettier than these.. { NOW that is one *ugly* flutterby.. isn't it? }






I'll see if I can find one from the Butterfly House at Cypress Gardens...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh well.. old camera..






If you've never been to a butterfly house.. find one - they land on your hand. Focus on a flower and it doesn't take long before one lands on it! Ya gotta be quick tho'...


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 11, 2008)

You dont grow a mustache like that over night folks.


----------



## Yertle (Apr 11, 2008)

Who can hate roses? That's so sad...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you happen to have Circus Clown or maybe it's Clown Circus? It's an older mini that I really liked.


No.. but I'll look around for them! Any pics or description?


----------

